
Inactive teens develop lazy bones - upen
http://exactlyscience.com/archives/11715.html
======
DrScump
Blogspam of

[http://www.med.ubc.ca/inactive-teens-develop-lazy-bones-
ubc-...](http://www.med.ubc.ca/inactive-teens-develop-lazy-bones-ubc-study/)

